# Family day ...



## Eratò (23 Giugno 2015)

un piffero.L'avete sentita questa?Io appena ho letto mi è salita una carogna!E c'era pure chi applaudiva:unhappy:
http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/7643056


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> un piffero.L'avete sentita questa?Io appena ho letto mi è salita una carogna!E c'era pure chi applaudiva:unhappy:
> http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/7643056


Ci ha la faccia da leghista. In più.


----------



## Spot (23 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> un piffero.L'avete sentita questa?Io appena ho letto mi è salita una carogna!E c'era pure chi applaudiva:unhappy:
> http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/7643056


Il termine "femminicidio" a me sta sulle scatole.

Comunque. Bel mondo. Spettacolare.


----------



## banshee (23 Giugno 2015)

stendiamo veramente un velo pietoso. fateme sta zitta che mi tolgono l'internet :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Ma qual è il punto? E' una spiegazione buona come un'altra.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> un piffero.L'avete sentita questa?Io appena ho letto mi è salita una carogna!E c'era pure chi applaudiva:unhappy:
> http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/7643056


Quindi KIko è un potenziale assassino ... Che neo catecumeno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

comunque quando qualcuno mi spiegherà la differenza tra OMICIDIO  e femminicidio sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque quando qualcuno mi spiegherà la differenza tra OMICIDIO  e femminicidio sarà sempre troppo tardi


Indica solo il genere  della vittima sesso femminile  correlato alla relazione che lega o ha legato in passato vittima e assassino ( marito - ex marito - compagno - ex compagno fino a padre e fratello ect ) In questo caso l'assassino generalmente tende  ad eliminare colei che genera ansia e frustrazione. Una donna rapinata e uccida da un ladro non è vittima di femminicidio perché l'origine della violenza non è generata da una relazione diretta tra vittima e assassino.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indica solo il genere  della vittima sesso femminile  correlato alla relazione che lega o ha legato in passato vittima e assassino ( marito - ex marito - compagno - ex compagno fino a padre e fratello ect ) In questo caso l'assassino generalmente tende  ad eliminare colei che genera ansia e frustrazione. Una donna rapinata e uccida da un ladro non è vittima di femminicidio perché l'origine della violenza non è generata da una relazione diretta tra vittima e assassino.



si lo so. ma per me si tratta di omicidio. punto. senza alcuna distinzione


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si lo so. ma per me si tratta di omicidio. punto. senza alcuna distinzione


Ma infatti è un omicidio. In fondo anche omicidio indica un genere, la parola  etimologicamente deriva da homo + cidum cioè  uomo + uccidere ... Quindi se ci è andato bene fino ad ora omicidio non credo dobbiamo crucciarci di femminicidio che tecnicamente sarebbe femicidio ( sempre rifacendosi al latino ).


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si lo so. ma per me si tratta di omicidio. punto. senza alcuna distinzione


non è una distinzione ma una denuncia che sottopone all'attenzione un fenomeno ben preciso


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una distinzione ma una denuncia che sottopone all'attenzione un fenomeno ben preciso


Ma gli omicidi per mafia li chiamiamo "mafiocidi"? Quelli per droga "drogacidi"? Boh.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una distinzione ma una denuncia che sottopone all'attenzione un fenomeno ben preciso


In teoria si potrebbe chiamare pure ziguli-zigula ( per dire ed estremizzando ) ma la sostanza di ciò che è, non cambierebbe di una virgola.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si lo so. ma per me si tratta di omicidio. punto. senza alcuna distinzione


Con il suffisso "omo" nella parola omicidio non si intende il genere (uomo o donna) ma l'umanità in senso lato. Femminicidio in questo senso non vuol dire un cazzo di nulla. Però fa fico, sì. Molto progressista.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con in suffisso "omo" nella parola omicidio non si intende il genere (uomo o donna) ma l'umanità in senso lato. Femminicidio in questo senso non vuol dire un cazzo di nulla. Però fa fico, sì. Molto progressista.


appunto, era proprio questo che intendevo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

L'importante è non giustificare i dementi che si applicano in tale efferatezze, questo conta.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è una distinzione ma una denuncia che sottopone all'attenzione un fenomeno ben preciso



ma quale fenomeno ben preciso. è un omicidio a tutti gli effetti! 
perchè la pena è diversa se si tratta di femminicidio o omicidio?

è se è al donna ad uccidere il marito? come lo chiamiamo? non è comunque un delitto in famiglia? 

io questo femminismo spicciolo non lo sopporto.


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono pure i parricidi i matricidi............e gli infanticidi
è per stigmatizzare un ulteriore grado di abiezione.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto, era proprio questo che intendevo


Però Simy  non guardiamo la paglliuzza concentriamoci sulla trave. Che Kiko li sostiene che se tu un domani lasci il tuo compagno marito ect e questo non dico che sia giustificato se ti accoppa però,insomma, a pensarci bene e poffarbacco TU l'hai fatto sentire un tantino  solo e abbandonato e quindi  LUI poverino ha reagito come poteva. Questo è il problema poi se vogliamo chiamarlo " giroingiostra" non cambia nulla nella sostanza.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però Simy  non guardiamo la paglliuzza concentriamoci sulla trave. Che Kiko li sostiene che se tu un domani lasci il tuo compagno marito ect e questo non dico che sia giustificato se ti accoppa però,insomma, a pensarci bene e poffarbacco TU l'hai fatto sentire un tantino  solo e abbandonato e quindi  LUI poverino ha reagito come poteva. Questo è il problema poi se vogliamo chiamarlo " giroingiostra" non cambia nulla nella sostanza.



certo, ma infatti questo è un cretino che istiga all'omicidio e tenta pure di giustificarlo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, ma infatti questo è un cretino che istiga all'omicidio e tenta pure di giustificarlo


Ma non ha mica detto quello. Essù.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, ma infatti questo è un cretino che istiga all'omicidio e tenta pure di giustificarlo


Ecco questo è il punto. Se poi considero che è un neo catecumeno ( e li conosco bene che ne ho in famiglia ) che sono votati alla Misericordia Cristiana  ... Me cojoni !!!!! :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ha mica detto quello. Essù.



Vabbè... magari ho un po' esagerato. ma il senso più o meno è quello


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè... magari ho un po' esagerato. ma il senso più o meno è quello


No è una cazzata. Il senso è che se tu dentro non hai Dio ti attacchi in maniera morbosa a qualcuno che può giustificare il tuo esistere come individuo. Se questo qualcuno ti sfancula tu, per questo, potresti anche reagire male. Con questo non sta certo giustificando il gesto o condannando chi, per un motivo magari più che valido, si separa dall'altro, sta dicendo che a volte la molla che scatta è proprio quella e per certi versi mi trova pure d'accordo, ottica cristiana esclusa.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

E non leggete quella merda di Huffington Post che già non capite un cazzo di nulla vi ci manca pure quel giornaletto di capre.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

uxoricidio, fraticidio, suicidio, omicidio stradale, lupara bianca...etc
comunque perché femminicidio no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quale fenomeno ben preciso. è un omicidio a tutti gli effetti!
> perchè la pena è diversa se si tratta di femminicidio o omicidio?
> 
> è se è al donna ad uccidere il marito? come lo chiamiamo? non è comunque un delitto in famiglia?
> ...


sto prendendo nota


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> uxoricidio, fraticidio, suicidio, omicidio stradale, lupara bianca...etc
> comunque perché femminicidio no?


Ma mai quel sant'uomo non ti butta da una scogliera?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è una cazzata. Il senso è che se tu dentro non hai Dio ti attacchi in maniera morbosa a qualcuno che può giustificare il tuo esistere come individuo. Se questo qualcuno ti sfancula tu, per questo, potresti anche reagire male. Con questo non sta certo giustificando il gesto o condannando chi, per un motivo magari più che valido, si separa dall'altro, sta dicendo che a volte la molla che scatta è proprio quella e *per certi versi mi trova pure d'accordo*, ottica cristiana esclusa.


Quali versi?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2015)

Questo è un deficiente che mescola cose diverse e le proclama in piazza.
	
	



```

```


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un deficiente che mescola cose diverse e le proclama in piazza.


appunto


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è una cazzata. Il senso è che se tu dentro non hai Dio ti attacchi in maniera morbosa a qualcuno che può giustificare il tuo esistere come individuo. Se questo qualcuno ti sfancula tu, per questo, potresti anche reagire male. Con questo non sta certo giustificando il gesto o condannando chi, per un motivo magari più che valido, si separa dall'altro, sta dicendo che a volte la molla che scatta è proprio quella e per certi versi mi trova pure d'accordo, ottica cristiana esclusa.


no, il messaggio che passa è un altro


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quali versi?


Esattamente che spesso queste tragedie accadono perché ad un certo punto c'è il vuoto dentro l'omicida. E la rabbia, l'odio, riempiono quel vuoto. Il senso è quello.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no, il messaggio che passa è un altro


Ma che cazzo leggi. E' chiaro pure in quello che riportano sti coglioni. Il "messaggio che passa" sei tu che filtri alla cazzo di cane. Non è quello che ha detto lui.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

infanticidio, genocidio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> infanticidio, genocidio


Minnicidio.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2015)

stillicidio


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo leggi. E' chiaro pure in quello che riportano sti coglioni. Il "messaggio che passa" sei tu che filtri alla cazzo di cane. Non è quello che ha detto lui.


_
 Quest'uomo sente una morte dentro, così profonda che il primo moto  (sic) è quella di ucciderla e il secondo moto, poiché il dolore che  sente è mistico e terribile, piomba in un buco nero eterno e allora  pensa: "Come posso far capire a mia moglie il danno che mi ha fatto?"  Allora uccide i bambini. Perché l'inferno esiste. I sociologi non sono  cristiani e non conoscono l'antropologia cristiana, il problema è che  non possiamo vivere senza essere amati prima dalla nostra famiglia, poi  dagli amici a scuola, poi dalla fidanzata e infine da nostra moglie". _


tu qui cosa ci leggi?
non c'è scritto che fa bene a farlo... ma in un certo senso trova una giustificazione


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> _
> Quest'uomo sente una morte dentro, così profonda che il primo moto  (sic) è quella di ucciderla e il secondo moto, poiché il dolore che  sente è mistico e terribile, piomba in un buco nero eterno e allora  pensa: "Come posso far capire a mia moglie il danno che mi ha fatto?"  Allora uccide i bambini. Perché l'inferno esiste. I sociologi non sono  cristiani e non conoscono l'antropologia cristiana, il problema è che  non possiamo vivere senza essere amati prima dalla nostra famiglia, poi  dagli amici a scuola, poi dalla fidanzata e infine da nostra moglie". _
> 
> 
> ...


Io ci leggo quello che ho scritto. E quello che ho scritto è una spiegazione "cristiana", non una giustificazione. Il problema è che questo tizio l'ha detto sul palco di una manifestazione per la famiglia. Se te l'avesse detto un cazzo di psicologo della mutua senza tirarci Dio dentro non avresti fatto un fiato. No TU, dico questi coglioni del Post e starnazzo appresso.


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però Simy  non guardiamo la paglliuzza concentriamoci sulla trave. Che Kiko li sostiene che se tu un domani lasci il tuo compagno marito ect e questo non dico che sia giustificato se ti accoppa però,insomma, a pensarci bene e poffarbacco TU l'hai fatto sentire un tantino  solo e abbandonato e quindi  LUI poverino ha reagito come poteva. Questo è il problema poi se vogliamo chiamarlo " giroingiostra" non cambia nulla nella sostanza.


in realtà il tema di fondo è che i neocatacumeni vorrebbero abolire la legge sul divorzio.   e ripristinare l'articolo del CPI sul delitto d'onore.

l'estratto dell'intervento è stato fatto per gettare fango su tutta la manifestazione in oggetto.

perchè è palese che tutta questa considerazione fatta da sto tizio non sta in piedi,ma non è che quella gente fosse lì riunita per giustificare i mariti che sparano alle mogli che vogliono la separazione.

certo,mi si può sempre obbiettare che l'intervento di sto rintronato ha ricevuto degli applausi.    ecco, mi preoccupano molto di più gli applausi del delirio in sè


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ci leggo quello che ho scritto. E quello che ho scritto è una spiegazione "cristiana", non una giustificazione. Il problema è che questo tizio l'ha detto sul palco di una manifestazione per la famiglia. Se te l'avesse detto un cazzo di psicologo della mutua senza tirarci Dio dentro non avresti fatto un fiato. No TU, dico questi coglioni del Post e starnazzo appresso.


Ma guarda che a me che sia religioso o no frega un tubo. 
[emoji16]


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Che poi la spiegazione cristiana non dovrebbe essere una specie di Peace And love?
Non dovrebbe esserci il perdono invece dell'omicidio?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Che poi la spiegazione cristiana non dovrebbe essere una specie di Peace And love?
> Non dovrebbe esserci il perdono invece dell'omicidio?


Simo' io ti ammazzo di botte (ops). Tu confondi la morale con la spiegazione. La morale è quella che dici tu (cioè non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti essere fatto a te, oppure tratta gli altri come te stesso - che è bellissima peraltro), la spiegazione è che Dio non era nel cuore dell'omicida, detta in maniera molto stringata.


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il tema di fondo è che i neocatacumeni vorrebbero abolire la legge sul divorzio.   e ripristinare l'articolo del CPI sul delitto d'onore.
> 
> l'estratto dell'intervento è stato fatto per gettare fango su tutta la manifestazione in oggetto.
> 
> ...


Che poi il vero problema è che sta gente pensa che sia questo il modo di difendere la famiglia.
Ce ne fosse uno che parla di risorse da destinare, di cose da agevolare e da fare.
Sembra che l'unica maniera sia lo scontro ideologico.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simo' io ti ammazzo di botte (ops). Tu confondi la morale con la spiegazione. La morale è quella che dici tu (cioè non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti essere fatto a te, oppure tratta gli altri come te stesso - che è bellissima peraltro), la spiegazione è che Dio non era nel cuore dell'omicida, detta in maniera molto stringata.


Va bene sua eminenza [emoji23]


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Va bene sua eminenza [emoji23]


Io sarei uno di quei vescovi che se vendevano le indulgenze, scopavano come ricci, s'arricchivano e facevano una vita moralmente aberrante. Che bello.


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che poi il vero problema è che sta gente pensa che sia questo il modo di difendere la famiglia.
> Ce ne fosse uno che parla di risorse da destinare, di cose da agevolare e da fare.
> Sembra che l'unica maniera sia lo scontro ideologico.


beh non è che i nazigenderisti siano meno estremi.   ed in effetti uno scontro tra differenti visioni della famiglia è in atto.

il discorso sulle risorse da destinare prevederebbe un piano a lungo termine,una visione prospettica e soprattutto capacità di gestire flussi monetari.

cose che non mi aspetto di sentire ad un Family Day,onestamente


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che poi il vero problema è che sta gente pensa che sia questo il modo di difendere la famiglia.
> Ce ne fosse uno che parla di risorse da destinare, di cose da agevolare e da fare.
> *Sembra che l'unica maniera sia lo scontro ideologico.*


Quello è. Esattamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il tema di fondo è che i neocatacumeni vorrebbero abolire la legge sul divorzio.   e ripristinare l'articolo del CPI sul delitto d'onore.
> 
> l'estratto dell'intervento è stato fatto per gettare fango su tutta la manifestazione in oggetto.
> 
> ...


Appunto un quaraquaqua a cui qualcuno da voce diretta ed indiretta :facepalm:e comunque invece di scomodare schepp bastava citasse l"omicidio di Motta Visconti anzi i tre omicidi ah ma li la sua teoria reggeva poco che il buon marito e padre di famiglia non era stato abbandonato no no, voleva liberarsi di moglie e figli piccoli che lo,amavano troppo e sai poi se la collega avesse accettato di iniziare una relazione insomma pure sti figli erano d'impiccio e pofferbacco  (2) ... Sai che c'è perpli invece? secondo me c'è una debolezza interiore maschile paurosa, anime perse nel proprio egocentrismo e purtroppo,c'è chi dando un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte per vie traverse cerca di giustificarli. Che vedi se Kiko avesse detto .." nonostante le crisi familiari  NON GIUSTIFICO  CHI .... ect  ect"  il messaggio si sarebbe stato chiaro ... Invece il buon Kiko ....


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il tema di fondo è che i neocatacumeni vorrebbero abolire la legge sul divorzio.   e ripristinare l'articolo del CPI sul delitto d'onore.
> 
> l'estratto dell'intervento è stato fatto per gettare fango su tutta la manifestazione in oggetto.
> 
> ...


A parte che non è che ci fossero solo neocatecumeni all'interno di sta manifestazione, anzi il parterre era bello variegato, ma la considerazione del tizio è assai azzeccata, tanto che non è che è stato fischiato, sia dagli uomini che dalle donne presenti. Anzi. Quello mi pare d'aver capito era pure uno dei promotori di sta manifestazione, peraltro. Allora o magari erano un milione di coglioni tutti insieme (e mi pare che, nonostante le differenze di vedute tra gli illuminati del Post ed i manifestanti, statisticamente parlando è assai difficile sostenerlo), oppure per chi ha un cervello in mezzo alle orecchie non è difficile intendere cose volesse dire sto tipo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto un quaraquaqua a cui qualcuno da voce diretta ed indiretta :facepalm:e comunque invece di scomodare schepp bastava citasse l"omicidio di Motta Visconti anzi i tre omicidi ah ma li la sua teoria reggeva poco che il buon marito e padre di famiglia non era stato abbandonato no no, voleva liberarsi di moglie e figli piccoli che lo,amavano troppo e sai poi se la collega avesse accettato di iniziare una relazione insomma pure sti figli erano d'impiccio e pofferbacco  (2) ... Sai che c'è perpli invece? secondo me c'è una debolezza interiore maschile paurosa, anime perse nel proprio egocentrismo e purtroppo,c'è chi dando un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte per vie traverse cerca di giustificarli. Che vedi se Kiko avesse detto .." nonostante le crisi familiari  NON GIUSTIFICO  CHI .... ect  ect"  il messaggio si sarebbe stato chiaro ... Invece il buon Kiko ....


lui doveva buttarla sul religioso e sappiamo bene come la dottrina cattolico-integrale sia smaccatamente misogina.

come già detto, l'idea più generale che contiene sta belinata d'intervento è che col divorzio c'è il disfacimento morale della famiglia e quindi anche l'indebolimento interiore maschile.

e come sempre si cercano gli esempi che supportino la tesi che vuoi perorare,mai quelli opposti.  d'altronde parliamo di arte retorica,mica di scienza.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui doveva buttarla sul religioso e sappiamo bene come la dottrina cattolico-integrale sia smaccatamente misogina.
> 
> come già detto, l'idea più generale che contiene sta belinata d'intervento è che col divorzio c'è il disfacimento morale della famiglia e quindi anche l'indebolimento interiore maschile.
> 
> e come sempre si cercano gli esempi che supportino la tesi che vuoi perorare,mai quelli opposti.  d'altronde parliamo di arte retorica,mica di scienza.


Ma certo ha utilizzato gli esempi che servivano, non ci vuole una volpe per capirlo. Peraltro  una platea che va al  family day ha una certa idea e ciò che conforta questa idea viene applaudito.Come ad un raduno della Roma parlo male  di lotito e ricevo applausi ,,, mi stupisco ? ma va !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che non è che ci fossero solo neocatecumeni all'interno di sta manifestazione, anzi il parterre era bello variegato, ma la considerazione del tizio è assai azzeccata, tanto che non è che è stato fischiato, sia dagli uomini che dalle donne presenti. Anzi. Quello mi pare d'aver capito era pure uno dei promotori di sta manifestazione, peraltro. Allora o magari erano un milione di coglioni tutti insieme (e mi pare che, nonostante le differenze di vedute tra gli illuminati del Post ed i manifestanti, statisticamente parlando è assai difficile sostenerlo), oppure per chi ha un cervello in mezzo alle orecchie non è difficile intendere cose volesse dire sto tipo.


se il tuo scopo è cercare di buttare fango su di una manifestazione,cerchi uno spunto che sia almeno fraintendibile.

ed il Kiko s'è prestato alla bisogna.

scrivere che al Family Day non hanno partecipato solo i cattivi neocatacumeni, ma anche i buoni islamici ed ebrei, avrebbe significato ammettere che le follie nazigenderiste hanno talmente cotto il razzo da spingere una massa di persone enorme a manifestare il loro dissenso,anche con un crossover interreligioso decisamente insolito.

significava ammettere che la manifestazione aveva avuto successo e che rappresentava un sentimento diffuso.

e non credo che all'Huffington abbiano piacere ad ammettere il successo del Family Day.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se il tuo scopo è cercare di buttare fango su di una manifestazione,cerchi uno spunto che sia almeno fraintendibile.
> 
> ed il Kiko s'è prestato alla bisogna.
> 
> ...


Ma sti cazzi del successo del Family Day o no. Il punto per me è puramente ideologico, ovvero: quello che ha detto il tizio è per molti casi VERISSIMO, ed una spiegazione più che razionale. Scrivere quello che hanno scritto quelli del Post per screditare la manifestazione non è un'eccezione fondata ma proprio una cazzata tout-court. Tutto lì.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sarei uno di quei vescovi che se vendevano le indulgenze, scopavano come ricci, s'arricchivano e facevano una vita moralmente aberrante. Che bello.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Che poi il vero problema è che sta gente pensa che sia questo il modo di difendere la famiglia.
> Ce ne fosse uno che parla di risorse da destinare, di cose da agevolare e da fare.
> Sembra che l'unica maniera sia lo scontro ideologico.


Bravo:up: Siamo il Paese UE che spende meno nel sociale.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2015)

Il discorso va letto bene, e poi giudicato. Repubblica riporta l'intervento in maniera oscena. Detto questo, non sono affatto d'accordo con quello che dice questo idiota, perchè a leggerlo si evince che si può vivere degnamente solo se ci si nutre di valori assoluti. O un qualche dio, oppure l'amore eterno verso una donna. Immagino allora che 'sto tipo cataloghi tutti gli atei e gli agnostici tra i potenziali assassini di mogli. 
Il discorso è un altro, se ti trascini  dietro dei problemi gravi non risolti, dio o non dio in certe situazioni estreme della vita puoi perdere la testa e fare del male agli altri.


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il discorso va letto bene, e poi giudicato. Repubblica riporta l'intervento in maniera oscena. Detto questo, non sono affatto d'accordo con quello che dice questo idiota, perchè a leggerlo si evince che si può vivere degnamente solo se ci si nutre di valori assoluti. O un qualche dio, oppure l'amore eterno verso una donna. Immagino allora che 'sto tipo cataloghi tutti gli atei e gli agnostici tra i potenziali assassini di mogli.
> Il discorso è un altro,* se ti trascini  dietro dei problemi gravi non risolti, dio o non dio in certe situazioni estreme della vita puoi perdere la testa e fare del male agli altri*.


ma anche a se stessi...non capisco perchè il tizio parli di disperazione estrema ed escluda il "caro" vecchio suicidio
intendo dire che non mi sembra così automatico disperarsi fino a perdere la testa, e quindi ammazzare gli altri


----------



## Daniele34 (25 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il tema di fondo è che i neocatacumeni vorrebbero abolire la legge sul divorzio.   e ripristinare l'articolo del CPI sul delitto d'onore.
> 
> l'estratto dell'intervento è stato fatto per gettare fango su tutta la manifestazione in oggetto.
> 
> ...


a parer mio l'80% della gente presente neanche ha capito cosa stava dicendo... un poco per come parla, un poco per la folla, un poco per l'effetto acustico... 

applaude uno... applaudono tutti, dando per scontato che "è un uomo di chiesa = parole sante"

...ognuno in quella piazza son sicuro avrebbe qualcosa da obbiettare se preso uno ad uno.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> a parer mio l'80% della gente presente neanche ha capito cosa stava dicendo... un poco per come parla, un poco per la folla, un poco per l'effetto acustico...
> 
> applaude uno... applaudono tutti, dando per scontato che "è un uomo di chiesa = parole sante"
> 
> ...ognuno in quella piazza son sicuro avrebbe qualcosa da obbiettare se preso uno ad uno.


Eccerto, giusto. Su un milione di persone ottocentomila coglioni che non hanno un cazzo di cervello fra le orecchie. Certo. MICA COME I MILLEMILA CHE NON C'ERANO E SE BEVONO LE CAZZATE DELLA STAMPA PREZZOLATA DA TERZO (anzi, quarto) MONDO CHE CI RITROVIAMO. Che se sta cosa l'avesse detta l'ultimo degli psicologi della mutua in un convegno sul femminicidio (termine che come detto è allucinante ma che uso per chiarire il punto) standing ovation e novantadue minuti di applauso. Solo che siccome il tizio l'ha detto dal palco di una manifestazione per la famiglia a forte impronta cattolica (ma non solo) tirandoci dentro Dio e sta cosa NON VA BENE per ovvi motivi, ecco fatto. E voialtre PECORE DI MERDA VI BEVETE LE CAZZATE DELLA NOSTRA BELLA STAMPA "LIBERA", E BEN CONTENTI. Mi fate schifo. E manco sono cattolico.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma anche a se stessi...non capisco perchè il tizio parli di disperazione estrema ed escluda il "caro" vecchio suicidio
> intendo dire che non mi sembra così automatico disperarsi fino a perdere la testa, e quindi ammazzare gli altri


Si, ma spesso il suicidio segue l'omicidio. Probabilmente vogliono portarsi dietro per vendetta ciò che hanno perso. Si limitassero al solo suicidio... 
Resta comunque il fatto della vaccata sulla necessità di un valore assoluto.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto, giusto. Su un milione di persone ottocentomila coglioni che non hanno un cazzo di cervello fra le orecchie. Certo. MICA COME I MILLEMILA CHE NON C'ERANO E SE BEVONO LE CAZZATE DELLA STAMPA PREZZOLATA DA TERZO (anzi, quarto) MONDO CHE CI RITROVIAMO. Che se sta cosa l'avesse detta l'ultimo degli psicologi della mutua in un convegno sul femminicidio (termine che come detto è allucinante ma che uso per chiarire il punto) standing ovation e novantadue minuti di applauso. Solo che siccome il tizio l'ha detto dal palco di una manifestazione per la famiglia a forte impronta cattolica (ma non solo) tirandoci dentro Dio e sta cosa NON VA BENE per ovvi motivi, ecco fatto. E voialtre PECORE DI MERDA VI BEVETE LE CAZZATE DELLA NOSTRA BELLA STAMPA "LIBERA", E BEN CONTENTI. Mi fate schifo. *E manco sono cattolico*.


Avevo pochi dubbi su questo... non mi dai l'aria di uno che porge l'altra guancia e ama i suoi nemici. Ma dio non c'entra un cazzo, ha fatto un discorso da demente. E non parlo di quello riportato alla cazzo di cane su Repubblica, parlo dell'originale... e cioè se non ho dio nella mia vita, sbagliando finisco per assolutizzare la donna che amo, e sbagliando finisco per ammazzarla se mi abbandona. Cazzata immane, che da per scontato che per vivere degnamente abbia necessità di un assoluto.
Poi vabbè, la parola femminicidio fa cagare. Esiste già il reato di omicidio volontario.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Avevo pochi dubbi su questo... non mi dai l'aria di uno che porge l'altra guancia e ama i suoi nemici. Ma dio non c'entra un cazzo, ha fatto un discorso da demente. E non parlo di quello riportato alla cazzo di cane su Repubblica, parlo dell'originale... e cioè se non ho dio nella mia vita, sbagliando finisco per assolutizzare la donna che amo, e sbagliando finisco per ammazzarla se mi abbandona. Cazzata immane, che da per scontato che per vivere degnamente abbia necessità di un assoluto.
> Poi vabbè, la parola femminicidio fa cagare. Esiste già il reato di omicidio volontario.


Ma tu ci sei andato? No. E neanche io. Ma questo cazzo E' CATTOLICO. Di cosa deve parlare se non di Dio che ti riempie i vuoti? Mica è un discorso da demente, è un discorso da CREDENTE ad una platea fatta per la stragrande maggioranza da credenti. Ou.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Tra l'altro, HA RAGIONE. Non per Dio (non è una bestemmia), ma per il fatto che tu quei cazzo di vuoti devi riempirli, che sia Dio o gli Heloim, o Visnù o la scienza, la vita (meglio) o sailcazzo cosa. E' evidente che se tu VIVI solo per una ed un'unica persona e quella ti ABBANDONA (o tu percepisci un distacco come tale) è facile che stari di capoccia. Oh? Ma che è così difficile?


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, HA RAGIONE. Non per Dio (non è una bestemmia),* ma per il fatto che tu quei cazzo di vuoti devi riempirli, che sia Dio o gli Heloim, o Visnù o la scienza, la vita (meglio) o sailcazzo cosa.* E' evidente che se tu VIVI solo per una ed un'unica persona e quella ti ABBANDONA (o tu percepisci un distacco come tale) è facile che stari di capoccia. Oh? Ma che è così difficile?


No, ha torto marcio. Non ho bisogno di nessun assoluto per riempire questo cosiddetto vuoto. Questa è una cazzata immane. Se poi vivo per una sola persona al mondo ho problemi mentali ben prima che lei mi lasci. Confondi causa con effetto.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ci sei andato? No. E neanche io. Ma questo cazzo E' CATTOLICO. Di cosa deve parlare se non di Dio che ti riempie i vuoti? Mica è un discorso da demente, è un discorso da CREDENTE ad una platea fatta per la stragrande maggioranza da credenti. Ou.


è un discorso da demente perchè come (quasi) tutti i credenti, anche lui ragiona dando per scontato che tutti abbiano bisogno di quel dio di cui loro si riempiono la bocca.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, ha torto marcio. Non ho bisogno di nessun assoluto per riempire questo cosiddetto vuoto. Questa è una cazzata immane. Se poi vivo per una sola persona al mondo ho problemi mentali ben prima che lei mi lasci. Confondi causa con effetto.


Nobody per favore. Che cazzo dici. Se vivi per una persona al mondo e questa ti lascia il vuoto ce l'hai eccome, altro che non hai vuoti da riempire. E non si tratta di gente che ha problemi mentali, è che non siamo tutti cazzo uguali, ci sono persone fragili Nobody, non perchè abbiano problemi ma perchè sono fatte così. Di gente così ce n'è tanta, tantissima. Uomini e donne. Molti di questi a cui capita di essere lasciati poi riescono a tirare avanti in qualche modo. A riempire i vuoti. Qualcuno invece non ce la fa. Maschi e femmine. E quello che succede se non ce la fai è che o fai male agli altri o ti fai male tu o entrambe. Se però hai qualcos'altro nella vita, magari no. Lui (il tizio) dice a queste persone di trovare Dio. Non chiamarlo Dio, chiamalo diversamente, chiamalo altro, ma il senso è chiaro. Chiarissimo. Ed è giusto. Assolutamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è un discorso da demente perchè come (quasi) tutti i credenti, anche lui ragiona dando per scontato che tutti abbiano bisogno di quel dio di cui loro si riempiono la bocca.


Lui ragiona dando per scontato che non si vive di una persona. Questo è. Ed è vero. Che poi serva Dio o altro, sono cazzi che per quanto mi riguarda sono affare esclusivo di ognuno. Non giudico un coglione tale in quanto cattolico, giudico un coglione in quanto tale.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nobody per favore. Che cazzo dici. *Se vivi per una persona al mondo e questa ti lascia il vuoto ce l'hai eccome, altro che non hai vuoti da riempire.* E non si tratta di gente che ha problemi mentali, è che non siamo tutti cazzo uguali, ci sono persone fragili Nobody, non perchè abbiano problemi ma perchè sono fatte così. Di gente così ce n'è tanta, tantissima. Uomini e donne. Molti di questi a cui capita di essere lasciati poi riescono a tirare avanti in qualche modo. A riempire i vuoti. Qualcuno invece non ce la fa. Maschi e femmine. E quello che succede se non ce la fai è che o fai male agli altri o ti fai male tu o entrambe. Se però hai qualcos'altro nella vita, magari no. Lui (il tizio) dice a queste persone di trovare Dio. Non chiamarlo Dio, chiamalo diversamente, chiamalo altro, ma il senso è chiaro. Chiarissimo. Ed è giusto. Assolutamente.


ma lo capisci o no che vivere per una persona sola al mondo è da malati? E' ovvio che se poi ti lascia rischi di fare enormi cazzate... ma è da malati. Tu il vuoto lo hai prima, e lo riempi con una persona... bello eh? Ma lui dice, eh no se avevi Gesù nella tua vita il vuoto si colmava. Ma si diamo il metadone a chi è in astinenza da eroina. Resta il fatto che chi sta così è MALATO. Puttana eva, come cazzo fai a non arrivarci? Allora se diamo per assunto 'sto fatto, che questo è un poveraccio che sta male, ok.... riempiamolo di dio, o di Freud, o della fatina buona del cazzo. Tutto pur di tappargli quel buco. Ma resta il fatto che andrebbe curato.
Lui invece ha generalizzato indebitamente, dicendo che chiunque non abbia dio nella sua vita è a rischio.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lui ragiona dando per scontato che non si vive di una persona. Questo è. Ed è vero. Che poi serva Dio o altro, sono cazzi che per quanto mi riguarda sono affare esclusivo di ognuno. Non giudico un coglione tale in quanto cattolico, giudico un coglione in quanto tale.


Ma chi giudica coglione un cattolico... conosco tanti cattolici in gamba. Questo è un coglione perchè dice cazzate immonde.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma lo capisci o no che vivere per una persona sola al mondo è da malati? E' ovvio che se poi ti lascia rischi di fare enormi cazzate... ma è da malati. Tu il vuoto lo hai prima, e lo riempi con una persona... bello eh? Ma lui dice, eh no se avevi Gesù nella tua vita il vuoto si colmava. Ma si diamo il metadone a chi è in astinenza da eroina. Resta il fatto che chi sta così è MALATO. Puttana eva, come cazzo fai a non arrivarci? Allora se diamo per assunto 'sto fatto, che questo è un poveraccio che sta male, ok.... riempiamolo di dio, o di Freud, o della fatina buona del cazzo. Tutto pur di tappargli quel buco. Ma resta il fatto che andrebbe curato.
> Lui invece ha generalizzato indebitamente, dicendo che chiunque non abbia dio nella sua vita è a rischio.


Ma quanta cazzo di gente PORCA PUTTANA NOBODY MI FAI GIRARE I COGLIONI va dallo psicologo o psichiatra anche? E mica è MALATA eh? Tu puoi cazzo dirti sano? TU? E QUANTA CAZZO DI GENTE TROVA CONFORTO NELLA FEDE, per assurdo ti possa sembrare? A te cazzo quello che non va giù è che lui utilizzi DIO al posto di un Freud qualsiasi, ma io di ste distinzioni della merda ME NE FOTTO e dico che se a qualcuno ad un certo punto della sua vita serve aiuto e lo trova in DIO piuttosto che nello studio di Vittorino Andreoli o piuttosto anche che in dosi massicce di pillole, BEN VENGA E BELLA PER LUI. Occazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma chi giudica coglione un cattolico... conosco tanti cattolici in gamba. Questo è un coglione perchè dice cazzate immonde.


Finiscila dai. Un discorso da demente come quasi tutti i credenti. Su. Levati.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quanta cazzo di gente PORCA PUTTANA NOBODY MI FAI GIRARE I COGLIONI va dallo psicologo o psichiatra anche? E mica è MALATA eh? Tu puoi cazzo dirti sano? TU? E QUANTA CAZZO DI GENTE TROVA CONFORTO NELLA FEDE, per assurdo ti possa sembrare? *A te cazzo quello che non va giù è che lui utilizzi DIO al posto di un Freud qualsiasi, ma io di ste distinzioni della merda ME NE FOTTO *e dico che se a qualcuno ad un certo punto della sua vita serve aiuto e lo trova in DIO piuttosto che nello studio di Vittorino Andreoli o piuttosto anche che in dosi massicce di pillole, BEN VENGA E BELLA PER LUI. Occazzo.


No, vedi, proprio non ci arrivi... lo stesso discorso mi farebbe cagare anche fatto da uno piscanalista,se utilizzasse Freud al posto di dio.  Sono io quello che se ne fotte di queste distinzioni, tu gli dai peso eccome e qui me lo confermi. 
Si, mi ritengo sufficientemente sano di mente... ovviamente dovrei rapportarmi ad un campione, ma se scegliessi te come unità di misura direi che sto tranquillo :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> No, vedi, proprio non ci arrivi... lo stesso discorso mi farebbe cagare anche fatto da uno piscanalista,se utilizzasse Freud al posto di dio. Sono io quello che se ne fotte di queste distinzioni, tu gli dai peso eccome e qui me lo confermi.
> Si, mi ritengo sufficientemente sano di mente... ovviamente dovrei rapportarmi ad un campione, ma se scegliessi te come unità di misura direi che sto tranquillo :singleeye:


Va bene si, te ne fotti. Chiaro. Stai tranquillo, bravo.


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finiscila dai. Un discorso da demente come quasi tutti i credenti. Su. Levati.


ma finiscila dechè... spari cazzate dappertutto e poi chiudi casa così? Io mi levo pure, pulisci in terra spegni la luce e dai due mandate, ciao :up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> un piffero.L'avete sentita questa?Io appena ho letto mi è salita una carogna!E c'era pure chi applaudiva:unhappy:
> http://m.huffpost.com/it/entry/7643056


Il tipo col nome da checca dice:
_Ci sono tanti casi di questo tipo (femminicidio, ndr), dicono che  questa violenza di genere sia causata dalla dualità maschio-femmina ma  per noi non è così. Quest'uomo ha ucciso le bambine per un'altra ragione. *Se quest'uomo è ateo  nessuno gli conferisce l'essere come persona, ha solo una moglie che gli  dà un ruolo*: "Tu sei mio marito" e così lui si nutre dell'amore della  moglie. Ma se la moglie lo abbandona e se ne va con un'altra  donna quest'uomo può fare una  scoperta inimmaginabile, perché questa moglie gli toglie il fatto di  essere amato, e *quando si sperimenta il fatto di non essere amato allora  è l'inferno*. Quest'uomo sente *una morte dentro, così profonda che il  primo moto è quella di ucciderla *e il secondo moto, poiché il  dolore che sente è mistico e terribile, piomba in un buco nero eterno e  allora pensa: "Come posso far capire a mia moglie il danno che mi ha  fatto?" Allora uccide i bambini. Perché l'inferno esiste. I sociologi  non sono cristiani e non conoscono l'antropologia cristiana, il problema  è che non possiamo vivere senza essere amati prima dalla nostra  famiglia, poi dagli amici a scuola, poi dalla fidanzata e infine da  nostra moglie._

Mi sembra si stia facendo una strumentalizzazione di un ragionamento opinabile, ma legittimo. Talmente legittimo da essere banale.
Si cerca spiegare perchè (e non si cerca una giustificazione) c'è chi arriva a far male ai propri figli.
L'unico punto che non ha senso è l'accento su "_con un'altra  donna"_. Potrebbe andare anche con nessuno, ma lo sconvolgimento è pesante.
Non mi pare una giustificazione o la ricerca di attenuanti al femminicidio.

Da quello che capisco, sostiene:
- che l'ateismo ti rende vuoto (e di conseguenza la fede ti darebbe dei valori).
- la scoperta di non essere amati è uno shock che può portarti in un inferno privato (che ve lo dico a fare: leggetevi i vari thread e i vari nickname qui dentro)

Sul "primo moto omicida" provate ad avere davanti il solito professorone alitoso rubastipendio all'Agenzia delle Entrate e sperimenterete che, dopo che avete scartato l'idea di ucciderlo, vi verrà l'istinto di farlo soffrire per vie indirette.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

per me avete ragione un po' tutti... chi per un verso chi per un altro 

peace & love


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> per me avete ragione un po' tutti... chi per un verso chi per un altro
> 
> peace & love


sul femminicidio no. Col cazzo che è un termine progressista. Fu coniato in Messico, in una cittadina di cui non ricordo il nome dove furono uccise donne a centinaia e non fu mai fatta un'inchiesta. Perchè, appunto, erano donne, ovvero proprietà degli uomini che le avevano ammazzate. E questo è il significato del termine: uomini che ammazzano donne perchè ritengono che siano una loro proprietà e quindi di averne diritto.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul femminicidio no. Col cazzo che è un termine progressista. Fu coniato in Messico, in una cittadina di cui non ricordo il nome dove furono uccise donne a centinaia e non fu mai fatta un'inchiesta. Perchè, appunto, erano donne, ovvero proprietà degli uomini che le avevano ammazzate. E questo è il significato del termine: uomini che ammazzano donne perchè ritengono che siano una loro proprietà e quindi di averne diritto.



si, lo so. la conosco questa storia. ma per me resta omicidio... a prescindere. 
che ci posso fare? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il tipo col nome da checca dice:
> _Ci sono tanti casi di questo tipo (femminicidio, ndr), dicono che  questa violenza di genere sia causata dalla dualità maschio-femmina ma  per noi non è così. Quest'uomo ha ucciso le bambine per un'altra ragione. *Se quest'uomo è ateo  nessuno gli conferisce l'essere come persona, ha solo una moglie che gli  dà un ruolo*: "Tu sei mio marito" e così lui si nutre dell'amore della  moglie. Ma se la moglie lo abbandona e se ne va con un'altra  donna quest'uomo può fare una  scoperta inimmaginabile, perché questa moglie gli toglie il fatto di  essere amato, e *quando si sperimenta il fatto di non essere amato allora  è l'inferno*. Quest'uomo sente *una morte dentro, così profonda che il  primo moto è quella di ucciderla *e il secondo moto, poiché il  dolore che sente è mistico e terribile, piomba in un buco nero eterno e  allora pensa: "Come posso far capire a mia moglie il danno che mi ha  fatto?" Allora uccide i bambini. Perché l'inferno esiste. I sociologi  non sono cristiani e non conoscono l'antropologia cristiana, il problema  è che non possiamo vivere senza essere amati prima dalla nostra  famiglia, poi dagli amici a scuola, poi dalla fidanzata e infine da  nostra moglie._
> 
> Mi sembra si stia facendo una strumentalizzazione di un ragionamento opinabile, ma legittimo. Talmente legittimo da essere banale.
> ...


Ma pure i ferventi credenti di qualche Dio ammazzano figli e mogli anzi alcuni le ammazzano proprio in nome del loro Dio, quindi il discorso di non avere Dio nel cuore che ti illumini è un discorso solo opportunistico. A KIko serviva far passare un messaggio preciso, punto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, lo so. la conosco questa storia. ma per me resta omicidio... a prescindere.
> che ci posso fare? :carneval:


certo che sono omicidi. Ma perpetrati perchè sei femmina: debole, ti si ammazza facile e dato che sei mia moglie mia figlia , mia madre o mia sorella se cosa mia, ho diritto di disporre della tua vita come fossi una gallina e nessuno mi rompe le balle.
Difficilmente un omicidio che parte da questi disvalori morali accade a parti inverse.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Giugno 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma pure i ferventi credenti di qualche Dio ammazzano figli e mogli anzi alcuni le ammazzano proprio in nome del loro Dio, quindi il discorso di non avere Dio nel cuore che ti illumini è un discorso solo opportunistico. A KIko serviva far passare un messaggio preciso, punto.


Infatti è una cazzata da invasati; ma titolare "_Kiko Arguello, star neocatecumenale al Family Day: il femminicidio colpa delle mogli che non amano più il marito_" è una roba capziosa e vomitevole. 

Ad Emilio Fede per fare il servo sciocco lo pagavano e gliela facevano annusare. Quelli dell'Huffington Post (che, ricordiamolo, per la maggior parte non sono pagati) mi sa che nemmeno hanno sti magri benefit extrabusta.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti è una cazzata da invasati; ma titolare "_Kiko Arguello, star neocatecumenale al Family Day: il femminicidio colpa delle mogli che non amano più il marito_" è una roba capziosa e vomitevole.
> 
> Ad Emilio Fede per fare il servo sciocco lo pagavano e gliela facevano annusare. Quelli dell'Huffington Post (che, ricordiamolo, per la maggior parte non sono pagati) mi sa che nemmeno hanno sti magri benefit extrabusta.


diciamo che fanno un bel macth, incerto nell'esito finale


----------

